# GTR Rental in Tokyo?



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

hi guys, im going to Tokyo soon and i would like to rent a GTR, anyone know a rental place that has em for rent?

thanx


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

sorry for the late reply, just finished laughing....


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry mate, i just don't think that's going to happen. You never know though, there maybe one but i very much doubt it.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

They rent out cars that cost more than the GTR in the US, so I guess it isn't a question of insurance/cost.

But I doubt there's a very big market for car rentals in Japan, much less a niche rental for exotics.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

you can't even the demo or test drive the GTR in Tokyo, nevermind rent one.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> you can't even the demo or test drive the GTR in Tokyo, nevermind rent one.


That can't be right.

When I was in Tokyo in February, there was a GTR test drive from the Nissan HQ office in Ginza (not the small showroom). The small showroom even showed you how to walk to the main showroom for the test drive. I understand the waitlist was abt 2 weeks though. And while I was walking to the HQ, I saw a white GTR being testdriven and was being driven back to HQ.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

doggiehowser said:


> That can't be right.
> 
> When I was in Tokyo in February, there was a GTR test drive from the Nissan



It can´t be fun to testdrive a car in Tokyo:chuckle:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

doggiehowser said:


> That can't be right.
> 
> When I was in Tokyo in February, there was a GTR test drive from the Nissan HQ office in Ginza (not the small showroom). The small showroom even showed you how to walk to the main showroom for the test drive. I understand the waitlist was abt 2 weeks though. And while I was walking to the HQ, I saw a white GTR being testdriven and was being driven back to HQ.


that's odd, they told me no test drives. maybe they started doing them recently then.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

It's all a question about money. Any car can be rented or test driven if you throw enough money at them. Everything has it's price


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

I sometimes see people write the most _strange_ things about Japan, and I find it most puzzling.



doggiehowser said:


> But I doubt there's a very big market for car rentals in Japan, much less a niche rental for exotics.


Why on earth would you think that Japan would not have a very big market for car rentals? There are car and van rental chains the length and breadth of Japan. You can rent 'exotics' from certain ( admittedly rare ) specialists too, if your bank balance can stand the pain. 



EvolutionVI said:


> It can´t be fun to testdrive a car in Tokyo


If the salesman is sitting next to you in the car, it won't be any better or worse than any other major city in the developed world.

But if you get a chance of a 'solo', and at the right time of day ( or better, night ) then I can think of quite a few cities that would certainly be worse.........


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Let me paraphrase that: replace Japan with Tokyo

I had a hard time trying to book car rentals for Tokyo when I was last there using regular channels like Hertz and Avis. And I think most residents in Tokyo do not drive. Even Yanks who are used to cars as a god-given right, have taken to using the public train services because they are a lot more convenient.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

most of my friends in tokyo rent whenever they need a car. it's very easy and some of them even have english sat nav.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> most of my friends in tokyo rent whenever they need a car. it's very easy and some of them even have english sat nav.


...especially if you get them at the airport...


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

So why is it I can't book from avis or hertz online websites?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

do they even have an operation in japan? i've never seen them here. i've seen nippon car hire everywhere though.

NIPPON RENT-A-CAR | ENGLISH


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> do they even have an operation in japan? i've never seen them here. i've seen nippon car hire everywhere though.
> 
> NIPPON RENT-A-CAR | ENGLISH



Wish I'd seen this two months ago. 

Oh well.. I can't recall if it was Avis or Hertz but I managed to find one or two locations for picking up a car, but no matter what car I chose, it'd always say not available... irrespective of dates.

So does nipponrentacar have any GTRs? 

Once I got to Tokyo, found out most of the car manufacturers also have tie ups with rental agencies so there's a Nissan "car rental" agency. But they only have stuff like Micra/Latio etc


----------

